# 18" roller cage



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

I am looking to upgrade my business to using 18" roller cages instead of standard 9".

Looking for suggestions/ pros and cons about major brands/models available at most Benjamin Moore dealers and Sherwin Williams dealers.

Looking for ease of use, and quality pros & cons and also cost.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

There's been much said about this topic.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, do a search and you'll find several threads on this subject. A few of the quite recent. 

One thing I'll say on the subject is that adding 14" rollers to the tool bag has been as much a boon to production as 18"'s are. Hard to beat the 18" for large, wide open spaces, but the 14"'s give you some of that extra nap space with the benefit of still having one open end. 

A lot of houses these days we don't use a 9" roller at all. Just a 14" and a 6" for tight spaces and small bathrooms.

I really like the Wooster 14" frames and the micro plush naps. For the 18"'s we like SW contractor series microfiber naps


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, do a search and you'll find several threads on this subject. A few of the quite recent.
> 
> One thing I'll say on the subject is that adding 14" rollers to the tool bag has been as much a boon to production as 18"'s are. Hard to beat the 18" for large, wide open spaces, but the 14"'s give you some of that extra nap space with the benefit of still having one open end.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir for your input. 
I was looking into and deciding between the Wooster Sherlock Wide Boy and the Sherlock Wide Boy Hulk. 
Both are adjustable 12-18"


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> That actually looks great. Too bad you don't know how to spell the word color. And your a painter.


I still have this quote stuck in my mind that you felt you needed to say to another PT member.

I would say, just buy a roller cage. You will find one you like.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I still have this quote stuck in my mind that you felt you needed to say to another PT member.
> 
> I would say, just buy a roller cage. You will find one you like.


I loved that fact that someone in the next post corrected the *your* with *you're*.

Colour is the way we roll (spell it) here in Canada. Speaking of which, do they even sell these 18" cages here in Canada? I swear you guys are making me feel like a DIYer as I've never even seen these things before I joined this forum.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I loved that fact that someone in the next post corrected the *your* with *you're*.
> 
> Colour is the way we roll (spell it) here in Canada. Speaking of which, do they even sell these 18" cages here in Canada? I swear you guys are making me feel like a DIYer as I've never even seen these things before I joined this forum.


You should get some shipped in, they are great. A necessity for backrolling interiors or just very nice for repainting interior areas. I have three different ones, and I'm just an employee.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the wide boy. They are not as sturdy as the Hulk, or some of the other ones, but the lighter weight is nice. I lost a wing nut on mine a year or more ago and haven't bothered to replace it. Still works fine. (And weighs 0.2 OZ less )

Back rolling behind the sprayer I'll use an 18" cover on the 14" frame and just leave an end cap on the nap. It's too flimsy for dip rolling, but just for back rolling it works great. Gives you the larger nap width without compromising the ability to roll tight to corners and trim. Somebody here gave me that idea, but I can't remember who.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

If it's 18" you want, get the wooster big ben frame. I never cared for adjustables, and tried them all. Unfortunately, by the time I tried adjustables I was already spoiled by the non-adjustable big ben.

It's kinda like paint brushes, everyone has one they like.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> I still have this quote stuck in my mind that you felt you needed to say to another PT member.
> 
> I would say, just buy a roller cage. You will find one you like.


Yes, I said that. And you point is? 
Be is to, spelling colour that way does not sound right. Color soulds like color and colour sounds like colour. Too many letters and a waste per how the word is pronounced. 
I say that same about Clarke. Its Clark unless its a name.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Yes, I said that. And you point is?
> Be is to, spelling colour that way does not sound right. Color soulds like color and colour sounds like colour. Too many letters and a waste per how the word is pronounced.
> I say that same about Clarke. Its Clark unless its a name.


Isn't Clark a name, and a name only?

It's just that being a newer member and criticizing another about one letter being different than your usual spelling seemed a bit harsh.

And seeing how you think professional painters should know how to spell the word color (even if they're not in the US), then I also think professional painters should not have to ask a forum on which roller frame to buy...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Yes, I said that. And you point is?
> Be is to, spelling colour that way does not sound right. Color soulds like color and colour sounds like colour. Too many letters and a waste per how the word is pronounced.
> I say that same about Clarke. Its Clark unless its a name.


You need to get out and about and meet more people. Not everyone is hooked on phonics or worried about wasting letters.

Maybe try and figure out how to mingle a bit more when you're in a newer crowd. Trash talking others on a forum isn't necessarily a good way to make an 'in' with people. Not saying that's your primary concern.

Just saying.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

As long as paint manufacturers continue to package their products in five gallon buckets, I'll continue to use nine inch rollers.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Isn't Clark a name, and a name only?
> 
> It's just that being a newer member and criticizing another about one letter being different than your usual spelling seemed a bit harsh.
> 
> And seeing how you think professional painters should know how to spell the word color (even if they're not in the US), then I also think professional painters should not have to ask a forum on which roller frame to buy...


I have never seen the name Clarke, but I have seen Clark. Letters are meant to be pronounced, otherwise they have no business being there. 
Weather your from the U.S. or British colonies, you should have the common sense not to include useless letters unless they are meant to be pronounced.

Roller frames are a different story. They are important, make money and or waste money, save time and or waste time and all come with pros & cons to those have used one or many would know this. 

And don't you have a sense of humor?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Toe-may-toe...

Toe-maw-toe...

Whether tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune...


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You need to get out and about and meet more people. Not everyone is hooked on phonics or worried about wasting letters.
> 
> Maybe try and figure out how to mingle a bit more when you're in a newer crowd. Trash talking others on a forum isn't necessarily a good way to make an 'in' with people. Not saying that's your primary concern.
> 
> Just saying.


Coming from someone who has always been ridiculed on their English, I jast return the favor. 

And mingle? I tried yesterday with a question regarding a customer and RH took what I said out of context and closed the thread so I did not have a chance to respond. He assumed I had a problem with MY pricing structure when I had a problem with a competitors pricing structure and I performed more services than what my competitor bidded for. So I explained what I did and asked the community what they would have charged for XYZ work to show to the customer she was not getting ripped off but getting a deal since I did more than my competitor bidded for. 
And RH wasted my time. If he left the thread open so I can respod he would have been shown wrong the question was not about my pricing structure. 

So improperly mingling should go to "the contractor of the week" who also is a moderator of this site. He could have PMed me, but did not to find out more details. 
Honestly I thought that was rude because I wasted a ton of time preparing the thread and I still have a pissed off customer.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

CApainter said:


> As long as paint manufacturers continue to package their products in five gallon buckets, I'll continue to use nine inch rollers.


Why would you say that Sir? 
And you can get paint in gallon sizes, but would think 5 gallon os more suitable for larger roller. 
But correct me if I did not get the gist of your suggestion. 

And don;t you have a issue of timing with a smaller production roller? Meaning you can get more done quicker with a larger tool.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Why would you say that Sir?
> And you can get paint in gallon sizes, but would think 5 gallon os more suitable for larger roller.
> But correct me if I did not get the gist of your suggestion.
> 
> And don;t you have a issue of timing with a smaller production roller? Meaning you can get more done quicker with a larger tool.


Hi B-n-L Enterprises!

1. A nine inch roller works perfectly out of a standard five gallon bucket. As far as I know, the largest and most commonly used container a paint manufacturers uses to package their product, is a five gallon bucket.

2. If I want production, I'll use an airless sprayer.

C. Since I'm faster then anyone else on this site, a nine inch roller is plenty sufficient for my production.


----------



## Sovereign Painter (Sep 9, 2014)

I would go with either the Wooster Sherlock Wideboy or the Sherlock wideboy Hulk.
I use the regular wideboy. They do get a little heavy , especially on the second coat, but it is a great work out. 
Alot of guys I know went to a 14". So think about converting to that also if you are not a built guy. But it will build you pretty quick. 
*
*


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I loved that fact that someone in the next post corrected the *your* with *you're*.
> 
> Colour is the way we roll (spell it) here in Canada. Speaking of which, do they even sell these 18" cages here in Canada? I swear you guys are making me feel like a DIYer as I've never even seen these things before I joined this forum.


Dulux, and General Paint sell them


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Hi B-n-L Enterprises!
> 
> 1. A nine inch roller works perfectly out of a standard five gallon bucket. As far as I know, the largest and most commonly used container a paint manufacturers uses to package their product, is a five gallon bucket.
> 
> ...


I see now where you are coming from. Thank you for you reply and response. 
I do know what you mean. 

For me right now, airless sprayers are out of my price league. 
I compete against contractors that are using airless, for them less time for less money per job. For me, I must lower my price to compete and do it manually. Plus I am a one man operation.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> I have never seen the name Clarke, but I have seen Clark. Letters are meant to be pronounced, otherwise they have no business being there.
> Weather your from the U.S. or British colonies, you should have the common sense not to include useless letters unless they are meant to be pronounced.
> 
> Roller frames are a different story. They are important, make money and or waste money, save time and or waste time and all come with pros & cons to those have used one or many would know this.
> ...


Yes I do have a sense of humor, and you just used 23 words with silent letters that was a waste of time and space on the page. Ha Ha funny funny.

Also funny, you wasted your time typing up that whole paragraph regarding pricing and RH saved us all a heap load of time by not having to click on the thread ever again.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

We've had quite a few jobsites where we couldn't use 18's because the drywall was too wavy and we weren't able to get adequate coverage with the 18. This is also somewhat dependent on what nap you're using.

Other than that the 18's are great for production.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> Yes I do have a sense of humor, and you just used 23 words with silent letters that was a waste of time and space on the page. Ha Ha funny funny.
> 
> Also funny, you wasted your time typing up that whole paragraph regarding pricing and RH saved us all a heap load of time by not having to click on the thread ever again.


Actually it was not a waste of time. The customer expected two homes (exactly 1092 sq ft) , inside & out with garage (one garage had inside drywall) to be painted for $1,436. I bidded $1,900 for all that except the inside of the second home. 
So it really was not a waste of time Since she approved the work, and is now wanting me to paint the interior of the second home for no additional monies. And for reputation I am not sure what I should do, so I sought the community for help and it failed me.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> We've had quite a few jobsites where we couldn't use 18's because the drywall was too wavy and we weren't able to get adequate coverage with the 18. This is also somewhat dependent on what nap you're using.
> 
> Other than that the 18's are great for production.


Thank you Sir for your reply. 
I totally understand where you might be coming from here. 
So 18's might have their ups and downs. 

Production is what I am looking for as the investor I work for now put me in competition with a company using airless. So no match.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

So let me ask an honest question B-n-L, do you look for used pumps, basically keep your eyes open for good deals you can't pass up? I know most people rightly so don't want a abused ugly old pump. I mean when you see a nicer looking used one, would you buy it? 
I am employee only and I have two larger pumps I got used that I feel very fortunate to have found, they're out there.
I bought a Graco ultra 695 with 180 gallons pumped (180 including cleaning water), I paid $300 for it, I got lucky. You can too though in time.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I loved that fact that someone in the next post corrected the *your* with *you're*.
> 
> Colour is the way we roll (spell it) here in Canada. Speaking of which, do they even sell these 18" cages here in Canada? I swear you guys are making me feel like a DIYer as I've never even seen these things before I joined this forum.


Well in that case, we won't tell you about the new 28" cages here. 

We also have paint that will prime without primer. 

Comes in many COLORS.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

ridesarize said:


> So let me ask an honest question B-n-L, do you look for used pumps, basically keep your eyes open for good deals you can't pass up? I know most people rightly so don't want a abused ugly old pump. I mean when you see a nicer looking used one, would you buy it?
> I am employee only and I have two larger pumps I got used that I feel very fortunate to have found, they're out there.
> I bought a Graco ultra 695 with 180 gallons pumped (180 including cleaning water), I paid $300 for it, I got lucky. You can too though in time.


Honestly Sir, have not looked at used. I do have my thoughts on old ugly pumps, yes. 
But I do know the price of them new and would wonder why someone is selling one for atleast as cheap as you described. 
I kinda would question that transaction unless I knew the previous owner. 

And other than on Craigslist or on here or maybe even Ebay, what would be a good suggestion to find a used one hopefully from a more local place to avoid shipping costs or traveling to pick it up. 
I live in Rockford Illinois and are willing to travel out to Chicago or its suburbs. 
But is there like an online trade site for tools where one might be local that you know of?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree get a 14" set up as well.


----------



## TorresPainting1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Get yourself a purdy dual roll off 5 gallon bucket and SW sells the tray liners as well. I also like the handle in the picture. I can't remember who makes it. But I like the fact that I can use it with out a pole attached to it.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

B-n-L Enterprises said:


> Honestly Sir, have not looked at used. I do have my thoughts on old ugly pumps, yes.
> But I do know the price of them new and would wonder why someone is selling one for atleast as cheap as you described.
> I kinda would question that transaction unless I knew the previous owner.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any trade sites to get equipment, I haven't checked anything like that. I go to garagae sales and estate sales, check craigslist, and yes the pawn shop. 
Some people have judgement on that, but I go to a chain store pawn shop, who supposedly work closely with local PD, items have serial numbers to track. They got it for sale and I'll buy it. 
Also the pump I purchased at 300 +tax was priced at 600, but I showed enough interest and the store dropped the price.
I've also bought a new 440i from paint store years ago and made payments, was around $750.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

A painter without a sprayer is a sad thing. Go grab a used one for a few jobs, then take the increased $$ from about 5 jobs to buy a new one.

I don't care how broke I am, if I have to, I will spend my last $100 for a used homeowner unit to get me through until payday.

Example: I had my 390 stolen earlier this summer along with almost all my tools. So I picked up a graco project painter plus sprayer used for $80. That turd was rated for 50 gal/YEAR, but I put it through just that in its first week. Then, once I had the $$ I bought an airlessco used from HD, but decided to see what it would take to break the the Project painter sprayer. The litlle bastid sprayed over 500 gallons of latex and 50 gallons of oil, and finally crapped out.

You would be surprised how much abuse even a cheapo unit will take. And they will easily last until you afford a decent sprayer.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

We use both 14" and 18" in residential. 18" mostly for ceilings and open rooms. Both are used on hulk frame.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Best tip on 18" isn't the frame but lining the bucket with plastic to make cleanup a snap.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> I agree get a 14" set up as well.


Thank you for your input, 
I did pick up the Wooster Hulk adjustable so I can use both and also a 14" set up.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

TorresPainting1 said:


> Get yourself a purdy dual roll off 5 gallon bucket and SW sells the tray liners as well. I also like the handle in the picture. I can't remember who makes it. But I like the fact that I can use it with out a pole attached to it.


Thank you for your input also. 
I did pick up the Wooster hulk adjustable set up and an 14" set up also. 
Picked it up from my BM dealer.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

driftweed said:


> A painter without a sprayer is a sad thing. Go grab a used one for a few jobs, then take the increased $$ from about 5 jobs to buy a new one.
> 
> I don't care how broke I am, if I have to, I will spend my last $100 for a used homeowner unit to get me through until payday.
> 
> ...


I will keep that in mind and begin shopping around. 
Thank you so much for your input.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises (Sep 10, 2014)

PRC said:


> We use both 14" and 18" in residential. 18" mostly for ceilings and open rooms. Both are used on hulk frame.


Yes, a hulk frame is what I went with. 
Thank you for your time in giving your input


----------

